# Care Sheet



## Andrew140932 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just recently got a Arizona Blond Tarantula at NARBC.Can i Have a Care Sheet


----------



## Shrike (Aug 26, 2012)

It's always good to look before you leap 

Here's a general caresheet for you:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...et!!!-(READ-ME-before-asking-care-questions!)

In my opinion species specific caresheets aren't really necessary.  Just a few care regimens cover most of the species commonly kept.  That said, you need to know which category your species falls under.  Do you know anything about this species or are you flying blind?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 27, 2012)

Andrew140932 said:


> I just recently got a Arizona Blond Tarantula at NARBC.Can i Have a Care Sheet


Are you a newbie? It sure sounds like it! I think I'll run my newbie introduction past you anyway, just in case.

[SIZE=+1]*BINGO! YOU SAID THE MAGIC WORDS!*[/size]​
I get the sense that this may be your first tarantula, or that you haven't had tarantulas for very long, that you may be a "newbie." In any case, to make sure that you're starting out on the right foot and have been introduced to all the basic issues, I'm going to begin with my soon-to-be-world-notorious *NEWBIE INTRODUCTION*. If I'm mistaken, I apologize. But, even if you aren't a newbie I suggest that you read through it for review. (I just *LUVS* doing this!) *Please stand by while I load the canned message.*


[size=+1]*HEY PEOPLE! WE'VE GOT ANOTHER NEWBIE HERE!*[/SIZE]​
Cue the mariachis, the confetti, and the clowns. Let's start the party!  

Andrew, please don't be offended! I've been messing with tarantulas longer than most people on this forum have been alive, and I still consider myself a newbie. I'm just having a little fun with you.

:biggrin:


Okay, let's get down to business. First, the pleasantries:

[SIZE=+1]*"Welcome to the hobby!"

"Welcome to these forums!"*[/size]


Now, to get you started on the right foot I urge you to read the following webpages.

*Stan's Rant* - A little initial boost in the right direction.
*BE SURE TO READ AND HEED THE WARNINGS!* They'll save you a bundle of cash and maybe a few dead tarantulas!
*BE SURE TO READ THE BOOKS!* The books will not only answer all your questions, but will also answer all the questions you hadn't thought to ask!

*Myths, Misconceptions, and Mistakes Perpetuated by Tarantula Enthusiasts* - A growing list of bad information in the hobby. *Be sure to explore all the links.*

And then, you should read *Substrate* to get to the *down and dirty* of the situation. 

Additional Thoughts:

_Good Starting Philosophy:_
Most newbies start out trying to make tarantula care as complicated as possible, fretting over all sorts of silly things. For the beginner at least, and for most of us experienced aficionados as well, the best philosophy is, *SIMPLE IS BETTER!* As long as it supplies the basic necessities, the simpler your tarantula's cage is, the less there is to go wrong.

_The Search Function:_
Don't take this as a criticism, but if you don't already know about it, please learn to use the *Search* function at the top of the page. It'll save us all a lot of time and effort. Most novices and even many seasoned enthusiasts fail to appreciate that 95+% of all tarantula issues have already been addressed, sometimes _ad nauseam_, on these forums. All you need do is look for the discussions.

_A Basic Operating Principle:_
If you can't find an answer to your concern using the *Search* function (after all, search engines are far from perfect), by all means ask us. Remember,

*"The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask."
"And, dumb questions are always easier to deal with than dumb mistakes!"*


*Fire away! "We aims to please."*


_Also, has no one told you?_

[size=+2]*THE TARANTULA KEEPER'S LAMENT*

*Like those potato chips,

you can't have just one!*


*You've been warned!*[/size]

(And, we offer a tip of the ol' hat and our profound thanks to the *Frito-Lay Company* for institutionalizing the progenitor of this little joke.)​
Visit the webpages. Read the warnings. Read the books. Watch these forums. Do the searches.

*DON'T DO ANYTHING ANYBODY TELLS YOU UNLESS ITS CONFIRMED IN ONE OF THOSE BOOKS, OR WE CONFIRM IT HERE!*

*IGNORE THE !@#$%! CARE SHEETS!*

Then, get back to us with any concerns you may have. We're here to help.

Again, you need to read, READ, *READ*!

Lastly, it would help a lot if you would post several photos of your tarantula *from several different angles*, and several photos of its cage *from several different angles*. A few cell phones work okay, but most can't focus well enough, and proper focus is very important. If at all possible use a better camera. Maybe borrow one from a family member or friend? A picture is worth 1000 words! Besides, *"We LUVS pichers!"*


*End Canned Message*



Andrew140932 said:


> I just recently got a Arizona Blond Tarantula at NARBC.Can i Have a Care Sheet


First, read *Care Sheets...*.

Then, reread *Stan's Rant*, and be extremely sure that you go to a library and read as many of those books as you can find, or they can get for you.

Having said all this, you need to know that there is not one thing special or magical about caring for an Arizona blond tarantula (_Aphonopelma chalcodes_). All North American tarantulas are cared for the same way: As arid species. In fact, the stereotype is based on them. And, most of those books will give you detailed instructions for caring for the stereotype. That's all you need after you read those books.

There is one more wrinkle I need to stress with you. Baby tarantulas are normally cared for differently than adults, just as baby humans are generally cared for differently than adults. How to care for baby tarantulas is also described in detail in those books.

I am appending a little essay I've been working on (as soon as I can find the time it'll be made into another webpage on my website) that tells you how and when to change from caring for a tarantula as a baby to caring for it as an adult. Here goes:

*CAVEATS: Note that the following rules of thumb apply to nearly all tarantulas except a few obligate swamp dwellers, and to the arboreal species, and those are addressed towards the bottom.

BABY TARANTULAS: Those younger tarantulas with a diagonal leg span (DLS) of about 1.5" (3.8 cm) or less should be kept in a relatively closed container that heavily restricts ventilation. The substrate should be kept slightly damp. All this maintains a constant, elevated (but not excessive) humidity. Do not mist; instead, reread the last few sentences carefully. Do not spend a lot of time, energy, effort, or money on fancy containers. Like humanoid babies, these will outgrow their containers soon, thereby wasting all your finest efforts over and over again.

SPIDERLINGS TO ADULTS: Those younger tarantulas with a DLS of about 2" (5 cm) and larger should be kept in cages with dry substrate and supplied a water dish with clean water. Keep almost all of these as arid species. (See the exceptions below.)

TWEENS: Those tarantulas BETWEEN the aforementioned two sizes should be gradually acclimatized to a dry cage over a period of 2 or 3 molts. Gradually allow the container/cage to dry out, but be very sure to supply a water dish with clean water. You're gradually removing the higher humidity and substituting a water dish as the primary water source. In response, the tarantula develops a thicker, more impervious waxy layer to prevent excessive water loss from its body. All it needs is a little time to adjust.

Note that many tarantulas from semi-arid and arid places like the American Great Plains and the Kalahari Desert can make this transition much earlier in life than these recommended times. But, it does them no harm to wait a little longer either.

SWAMP DWELLERS: These are tarantulas like the species of Theraphosa, Ephebopus, Hysterocrates, Megaphobema, and a few others. These do not have the impervious, water retentive exoskeletons of the other tarantulas and require a constant, high humidity. Keep these in "baby" style cages for their entire lives, adjusting for increased size of course.

Enthusiasts are discovering that wild caught "swampers" will gradually develop a somewhat greater resistance to slightly drier conditions if the transition is done slowly and over an extended period of time. And, those swampers that are bred in captivity fare much better and can tolerate drier cages much better than their wild caught brethren.

ARBOREALS: Wild caught arboreals (assumed to be adults), particularly members of the genus Avicularia often fare poorly when first brought into captivity, partly because of "shipping shock" and partly because of the sudden change in environmental conditions. To combat this, they should be initially set up and cared for as babies for the first few weeks (initial recovery period), then quickly switched to a "Tweens" care regimen (secondary acclimatization period) for the first one or two molts. Thereafter keep them as adult, arid tarantulas but maintain a slightly elevated humidity by slightly restricting ventilation. Always supply them a water dish. (In the middle of the night as they hunt for food they'll pussyfoot down to the water dish and take a sip. And being sound asleep, you'll never, EVER know it happened!)

Captive bred arboreals (assumed to be babies or very young spiderlings) usually do not suffer the acclimatization problems that the wild caught ones do, but sometimes suffer shipping shock from bad treatment during transportation. When first received they should be kept as babies (see above) for two or three weeks, then they can be quickly changed over to whatever care regimen is appropriate according to the schedule given here, depending on their size and age.*

Again, as a baby, care for it as a baby. As an adult, care for it as an arid species. So simple! "Simple is better!"


There! I've done enough damage. Best of luck!

*YOU NEEDS TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK!*
Your little 8-legged buddies are going to be giving you spot quizzes daily!

 :laugh:

Reactions: Like 4


----------

